# Barrel Springs beat down!!



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I think you have the typical Colorado attitude... I'd practice my roll if I were you

Casper Osama out


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

From what I can tell your question is: Does swimming barrel springs makes you qualified to run gore? 

I have no idea if you can run gore. Just remember before you put on that Gore is a lot longer and more remote (read: not next to a road). So a mistake in Gore could lead to a long day. That said most of the rapids are pool drop, you can scout/portage most of them, and its on par with barrel springs difficulty wise. It doesn't sound promising from what you told us, but I would never tell anyone not to run it if they felt good about it. 

One last thing you should remember is that Gore will always be there. It has the longest season of any run in Colorado - if you don't get it this year you have plenty of chances to get it next year.


----------



## sc00ter (Jul 22, 2011)

Typical Colorado attitude? Do you mean humble, positive, and upbeat?

We'll take that attitude over Casper's angry, negative, shitty attitude any day! 

Do you think your Osama signature is funny and clever? Douche is more appropriate.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

sc00ter said:


> Typical Colorado attitude? Do you mean humble, positive, and upbeat?
> 
> We'll take that attitude over Casper's angry, negative, shitty attitude any day!
> 
> Do you think your Osama signature is funny and clever? Douche is more appropriate.


Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Mine agrees with Mike. Why even post up that you swam Barrel twice in one day and now you want opinions about running Gore.... get that roll bomb proof first.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Barrel Springs was more like 6-700 cfs. The guauge reads 1290 at shoshone. Subtract about 600 for the power plant (usually subtract about 1200 but only one turbine is working). 

If Barrel was at 2200 I would agree that Gore at 900 is easier. 

Gore is longer and more committing but you can walk any rapid you want. If you are willing to take all day and scout the big rapids and walk what you are not comfortable with, then go for it. If you are thinking you are going to sneak in a late evening run in a couple hours, you may want to wait a little longer and get more comfortable.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sc00ter said:


> Typical Colorado attitude? Do you mean humble, positive, and upbeat?
> 
> We'll take that attitude over Casper's angry, negative, shitty attitude any day!
> 
> Do you think your Osama signature is funny and clever? Douche is more appropriate.


Osama is above your head. You wouldn't know the first thing about YLA

As far as humble, upbeat, and positive if you call swimming one rapid qualifies for a run like gore have at it. I call it like I see it. Typical Colorado attitude trying to run hard shit before the skills are there.....scooter, says you started in 2010 like I said you wouldn't have a clue And I'm pretty sure you never will.

Casper Osama out


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm sure no one in Wyoming or Montana ever hacks it up

OP- If you are asking for opinions, swimming twice in Barrel Springs at fish flows means that you are not a solid boater with a solid roll. You will survive Gore at this point, but if you want to paddle it well, spend some more time on your skills first.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

jmack said:


> I'm sure no one in Wyoming or Montana ever hacks it up
> 
> OP- If you are asking for opinions, swimming twice in Barrel Springs at fish flows means that you are not a solid boater with a solid roll. You will survive Gore at this point, but if you want to paddle it well, spend some more time on your skills first.


We stomp it when they do step it up.nwe don't ask if swimming is a good prerequisite for the chronic... Even though knowing how to swim is good knowing how to kayak is the best solution... 

Yep no hacks


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Mike, if I didn't know you where a good guy I would think you are a total tool on here. Stop with that Colorado attitude type shit, WY has a hand full of boaters and i've seen most of them get stomped. Colorado paddling is WAY better than Wyoming, and if you don't think so you need to get out more. 

As for the swimmer on Barrel, I agree with Mike and Jmack, lmyers, get your roll solid before you start getting into runs that are not roadside. Swimming multiple times should not be a sign to step up but to step back and re gain your confidence when in a bad position. Paddle shoshone and roll the whole way down the river. Gore will be the same terrible run next year, keep it safe


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ah come on Gary you got out maybe ten times barely enough to qualify you as a boater,I know cause you posted them all on Facebook. your basically just an old washed up piece of antelope carcass that the crows won't even finish off.. Just playing Gary I'm not saying all coloradians aren't sick look at lee, janney, and stafford. You know what I'm saying that why you live in jackson now. It's prime time to motivate Edge are you ready for an adventure?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I've forgotten more runs then you will do in the next ten yrs son! Heading to Chile in Dec, you can't come you're not good enough.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahaha that memory's going to shit Gar. Looking forward to seeing the one photo from the one river you might run... Your to old Gary don't kid yourself gonna break a hip or something.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL, probably! Stop hijacking this thread i'm out


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Man, y'all got me excited for a second! A run flowing in Colorado this minute that stomps Gore in difficulty. My first time passing through CO, I paddled Barrel Springs at High Water, I remember those death drops being holes the size of Sprinter Vans. Also, at that flow it would be a huge bitch recovering lost gear. Not the time of section that would motivate multiple swims, with a crew of two. That was the first and only time i ever paddled that section. If there wasn't so much detail in the OP, I would call Troll.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

caspermike said:


> Ah come on Gary you got out maybe ten times barely enough to qualify you as a boater,I know cause you posted them all on Facebook. your basically just an old washed up piece of antelope carcass that the crows won't even finish off.. Just playing Gary I'm not saying all coloradians aren't sick look at lee, janney, and stafford. You know what I'm saying that why you live in jackson now. It's prime time to motivate Edge are you ready for an adventure?


10 times I wonder on how many of those days was gary just a shuttle bunny?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm pretty sure slee doesn't have a roll, so if he's your example of Colorado sick, you're contradicting yourself. 

I'm with these other guys, even the Casper denizens, get your shit together before doing harder runs. Persistence and patience are your paddling friends.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

KSC said:


> I'm pretty sure slee doesn't have a roll, so if he's your example of Colorado sick, you're contradicting yourself.
> 
> I'm with these other guys, even the Casper denizens, get your shit together before doing harder runs. Persistence and patience are your paddling friends.


Finally Slee moved to another state so we don't have to claim that hack anymore.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Finally Slee moved to another state so we don't have to claim that hack anymore.


He'll do much better with those NW pool drop rivers where you can just yard sale your gear at the bottom and collect it in the eddy, Foley style.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I love this thread. You western boaters are all the same. Swimming, pointing fingers, and trying to compare the boating ability across the state lines. If you really wanted to learn how to kayak, you would stop canyoneering in Box Elder and come to the SE where the water's warm, clean, and steep as shit.

Now if I was looking for a toothless bride that was jacked up on meth I would head to Wyoming!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

KSC said:


> He'll do much better with those NW pool drop rivers where you can just yard sale your gear at the bottom and collect it in the eddy, Foley style.


What an insult. Foley style isn't about yard sales in pools (unless you count tunnel)... its about getting pounded by the mank and self rescuing in an ankle deep mank pile with all your shit in your hands. Its tough being the king of the mank self rescue, but someone has to do it. 

Since SSV didn't run this year, my swim count is way down. I might just roll up to SSV, have someone kick me in the nuts, and throw all my gear into the river and start chasing it to get that old feeling back.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

GAtoCSU said:


> Now if I was looking for a toothless bride that was jacked up on meth I would head to Wyoming!


You know toothless has its advantages :mrgreen:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I piss more flow than the se has! Scott your moms been hanging out in all the loose biker bars. Tell her to use protection hate to see that lady get something bad.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

GAtoCSU said:


> Now if I was looking for a toothless bride that was jacked up on meth I would head to Wyoming!


Woah.. I think that's an official marriage proposal to CM. Can you feel the Juice Sauce?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I was told we were discussing swimming in this thread. I'm becoming a bit of an expert on the subject, can I field any questions?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

hojo said:


> Woah.. I think that's an official marriage proposal to CM. Can you feel the Juice Sauce?


Too bad to ruin your gay parade but I live in Montana for three years now I guess you can't read.
And that's a disgrace to the word and meaning juice sauce!


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

Juice Sauce is my registered trade mark right after chugging beers before running gore backwards. I understand swimming if you hit 20 rolls before pulling your skirt, but i have seen plenty of bull shit swims every where ive been this year so to call a region out is like calling out Mr. Edgeworth. at least it's almost pool season! 

P.S. Mike the SE kick ass just a much as anywhere else.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You mean before trying to run gore backwards. juice sauce is the shit that you puck up after taking a bad beating and swim.... I finally understand


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

That was an example of lots of sauce minimal juice. You'll know what it is when you find it mike.. Until then keep workin on your over boof.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

Also for all of you about to tell me to be more responsible, I wasn't drunk on gore I'm just trying to justify my stupidity.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

By finding it do you mean swimming multiple times a season.. You should keep looking cause its not about over boofing that's so last year switch freewheel is the new new over boofing is gay


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG I'm so sorry to everyone for not keeping up with the new styles of tryin to be more awesome than every one else. I think the new new new thing should be posting on MTNbuzz all day.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ChasetheWater said:


> OMG I'm so sorry to everyone for not keeping up with the new styles of tryin to be more awesome than every one else. I think the new new new thing should be posting on MTNbuzz all day.


Only if you live in Colorado springs, we still be kayaking regularly guess we are the ones with the "keeps" take that juice sauce! Running switch is cool if you style it otherwise your just losing


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

The black is runnin! I got on that last weekend. Super sick but I'm done with compare and contrast. I Play For Keeps!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I was gonna say the real black canyon is running. You don't play for shit your a broke kayaker punk. Keep it up like thrown up....Peace juice


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

caspermike said:


> I piss more flow than the se has! Scott your moms been hanging out in all the loose biker bars. Tell her to use protection hate to see that lady get something bad.


Lol. Is that the reason why Box Elder runs all the time? If your pee is that color you need to find a prescription for some doxycycline+ceftriaxone. You dirty little man you. Did you meet my mom in a Wyoming biker bar? Sheesh, I might just have to sprinkle some meds on your cocoa puffs.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky charms ass hole anybody around area want to go kayaking today quake maybe Mesa?


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

caspermike said:


> By finding it do you mean swimming multiple times a season.. You should keep looking cause its not about over boofing that's so last year switch freewheel is the new new over boofing is gay


just a wee bit homophobic are we, just read a cool study about people who are homophobic, don't be afraid to open the closet door mike, it's the 21 century your friends will still like you.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

MCSkid said:


> just a wee bit homophobic are we, just read a cool study about people who are homophobic, don't be afraid to open the closet door mike, it's the 21 century your friends will still like you.


Hahahah that's some funny shit right there! Don't be gay


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm a catboater, so I will not participate in the self-proclaimed hardcore yaker Wy vs Co gayfest.

But did someone say Barrel Springs is running 2200!! 
Drove by late yesterday on the way home from Gates of LoDore and it did seem to be running bigger than usual. Anyone have a true reading?
The old '"take Shoshone and subtract 1,000 to 1,500 for the power plant" does not seem accurate anymore. 

Any catboaters up for a weekend run of Barrel Springs?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeeze Mike you're getting some gang bang action from all these guys on this thread!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

That's disgusting....


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

gannon_w said:


> Jeeze Mike you're getting some gang bang action from all these guys on this thread!


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Hahahah that's some funny shit right there! Don't be gay


brokeback mike, is that the best you can do? ain't they got a community college in Casper you could get yourself into.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

They should let you take elementary again since you can't read I live in Bozeman nice try. Spencer shouldn't you be kayaking with Leif


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'm a catboater, so I will not participate in the self-proclaimed hardcore yaker Wy vs Co gayfest.
> 
> But did someone say Barrel Springs is running 2200!!
> Drove by late yesterday on the way home from Gates of LoDore and it did seem to be running bigger than usual. Anyone have a true reading?
> ...


The Shoshone gauge has been around 1200 for awhile. Mut explained it on page one.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Gremlin said:


> The Shoshone gauge has been around 1200 for awhile. Mut explained it on page one.


Thanks, I missed that. Anyway of knowing whether one or two turbines are operating before driving over from the Front Range? From our 70 mph scout, it looked like Wed evening was a good level for catboating.

Any local catboaters up for a weekend run?

Sorry to interupt all you kayakers discussing Mike's sex life.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Rich,
It is my understanding that one of the turbines is broken and there is no plan to fix it any time soon. It has been down all summer. I think it will be down for a while.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

caspermike said:


> They should let you take elementary again since you can't read I live in Bozeman nice try.
> 
> in nursing school right now, feel free to insert your best gay joke.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My cat is too big for/heavy for Barrel but you might find me on Shoshone Friday, Saturday, and/or Sunday. I tend to leave plans loose and then go with the flow


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

MCSkid said:


> caspermike said:
> 
> 
> > They should let you take elementary again since you can't read I live in Bozeman nice try.
> ...


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

If anyone is up on Barrel the next few days there is a Silt local who has been wanting to step up his game and run the left line in Barrel Springs rapid. He paddles a red Jackson Hero but he paddles like a zero. I've seen him in a Silver Nissan Titan. Please be on the lookout for him. He really needs some help. I have seen him wandering around the put in staring off into space. Please help him. I'll see if I can find out his name and post it on here.


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

Mut - you swam Shoshone!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Signorini said:


> Mut - you swam Shoshone!


Oh look. Here is the guy I was talking about. If you need any help with a boof stroke, just let me know. But what I can really help you with is learning to sack up and go for it.

It is true I swam Shoshone, but at least I run left where it counts.


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

At least you admit it. The administrators of this site should ban you from all Buzz forums. Anyone who talks as much and swims as much as you has no advice for anyone. Back to roll class for you Mut!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Typical Colorado attitude.... I love you guys. You should come up for quake race.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I should not be banned. I give the same advice to everyone (including myself). You should take my advice. It is simple. Don't be a pussy! And don't take yourself seriously.

Here are a few other tid bits you could learn from:

If you swim: so what, swim it again.

If you break a leg portaging: So what, don't portage the next week

If you don't boat too much: So what, talk shit on the Buzz

If you can't back up your shit talking: So what, talk more shit and swim while trying to back it all up.

If your lame boating friends don't run the good lines: So what, trash them on the buzz and then make then collect your shit when you swim.

If you can't beat up Gary E: So What, taze him in the ASS (on his birthday)


I may swim a lot but at least I have the balls to put on (over and over again).

Untitled on Vimeo


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I drove past barrel today and it was at fish flow. Damn at hanging lake was buttened up tight.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I step away from the Buzz for a few months and what do I see when I return? Casper Mike telling someone they can't read! Hojo, not sure if I know you but I have to let you know, that insult coming from CM, he pretty much just slapped your dick off. 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hojo
> Woah.. I think that's an official marriage proposal to CM. Can you feel the Juice Sauce?
> 
> ...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

That's assuming he had one to begin with


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Livingston said:


> I step away from the Buzz for a few months and what do I see when I return? Casper Mike telling someone they can't read! Hojo, not sure if I know you but I have to let you know, that insult coming from CM, he pretty much just slapped your dick off.


Maybe. CM likes to play with other men's penises enough to knock a few off, but I'm not quite sure it was me he was aiming for. I wasn't the one that stated he lived in Wyoming, just pointed out he has an admirer. Then again, I may well have used juice sauce totally in the wrong way, meriting a dick slap from CM (actual, I'm quite sure I used it in the wrong way).


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

caspermike said:


> That's assuming he had one to begin with


Ask your mom.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Good one almost as good as your little sister! Hojo you should go kayaking next time you go to the river instead of jo'ing, Quit being a pickle sniffer. Were you dropped as a baby?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Good one almost as good as your little sister! Hojo you should go kayaking next time you go to the river instead of jo'ing, Quit being a pickle sniffer. Were you dropped as a baby?


30foot drop. Styled it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Tucked forward and everything god dam champion


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

just watch it, it doesn't get old...

Crazy and Painful Boat Crash DUBSTEP - YouTube


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well if we're posting random videos now.

The Screaming Sheep - YouTube


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Goddamn,Smauk always post the best gifs and vids


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

You should not be swimming because of a failed roll attempt.... Period.


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Threads like this get me thinkin: All you shit slingers need to study up on your Books of Chunderboy and come up with somethin worth reading


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

GAtoCSU said:


> I love this thread. You western boaters are all the same. Swimming, pointing fingers, and trying to compare the boating ability across the state lines. If you really wanted to learn how to kayak, you would stop canyoneering in Box Elder and come to the SE where the water's warm, clean, and steep as shit.
> 
> Now if I was looking for a toothless bride that was jacked up on meth I would head to Wyoming!


Scott they have those in the South East too. I am from there too remember


----------

